# George Dickel Whiskey Barrel Blanks



## Blueman_ix (Mar 29, 2021)

Good afternoon! Does anyone know if there is anyone who offers George Dickel Whiskey Barrel pen blanks? Prefer with COA but would consider without as well. Thanks!


----------



## greenacres2 (Mar 29, 2021)

Touch base with Tim McKenzie on the IAP vendor forums.  He's developed a "pipeline" into barrels--doesn't list George Dickel yet, but worth asking him.  (https://www.penturners.org/threads/barrel-wood-blanks-are-up-at-mckenzie-penworks.169579/)
earl


----------



## Brandy (Mar 29, 2021)

Try McKenzie Woodworks.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 29, 2021)

I made contact with the company a while and back and was told they do not sell any of their cask material.  Might of changed but when I talked with them they were pretty adamant about it.


----------



## mark james (Mar 29, 2021)

I have also inquired of this company in the past.  No go.  (Best $20/Bourbon - IMO).


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 29, 2021)

mark james said:


> I have also inquired of this company in the past.  No go.  (Best $20/Bourbon - IMO).



I never tried it until you mentioned it a while back, Mark.  Not a big drinker but my couple of drinks a year (Veterans Day, Memorial day and our anniversary plus some others) Dickel's has made the list.  I just wish the Class 6 on base carried it.  I've suggested it but nothing to date.


----------



## mark james (Mar 29, 2021)

wolf creek knives said:


> I never tried it until you mentioned it a while back, Mark.  Not a big drinker but my couple of drinks a year (Veterans Day, Memorial day and our anniversary plus some others) Dickel's has made the list.  I just wish the Class 6 on base carried it.  I've suggested it but nothing to date.


I'm sure many others will do fine.  Cutting back also.  Getting my 2'nd Covid this Fri and looking forward to a more active social presence.  Be well Tom.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 30, 2021)

I stopped by the George Dickel distillery years ago on a drive back to Indiana from Alpharetta. Back then it was difficult to get Dickel if a distributor did not already sell it as they had been in a “sold-out” condition for decades and chose not to try and make more than their capacity. When I visited the 23 total employees, including those who work the gift shop and do the tours.

All of that changed after they were bought by Diageo, though the best of the brand is still made at the cascade hollow distillery.


----------

